# LLuesty Hospital - April 2016



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

LLuesty Hospital​
5AM and already had one place under our belt, next stop was this old hospital! *(Asbestos Masks At The Ready)* moving away from cottages and houses, I wanted to add some more hospitals for my gallery in my home town, and for my future book. I did not want to hit the north wales hospital as I find that place boring, an having already done Pool Park and Talgarth before, I was left with this one which I did not mind at all, as it seems the less popular of the bunch derelict at the moment.

We walked around the whole site for a few hours before many people had awoke from sleep venturing in and out of each building an room, a few times I could of gone through the floors upstairs, (the floors are like wet cardboard in places) especially center of the rooms, I just hope no one heavier than myself ventures too far upstairs as the certainty is they will fall. Each part of this hospital had something different but many rooms had horrid wallpaper and tonnes of old lights hanging about, many railings in the wards are practically holding on for dear life. We initially thought some other explorers were upstairs when we heard noises, I went off to investigate braving some soggy stairs an turns out that pigeons wanted to make me jump (to no avail) but later they made my partner jump, which of course adds to the fun of exploring, the kitchen area is like a painters workshop seems kids had fun down there an despite it being a mess of red paint splatters it really added to the area. (See my photos below).

Having covered the whole site an the added bonuses around it, I wanted to find the morgue freezer having missed it on our exit so we went back in and heard sniffing from either upstairs or down the corridors, that followed with mumbling and footsteps we finished taking shots of the morgue area, an listened closely as the footsteps drew nearer, I initially thought oh maybe security are onsite or another explorer, so we looked round the corner to the corridor an no one was there... This baffled us as the footsteps had stopped shining a light down the corridor I could not see anyone or hear anything but I wanted to check anyway in case it was explorers an we had startled them, we looked around the hospital well this area an we heard nothing at all, so we decided to make our way out from upstairs this is when the footsteps started again... this time from behind us and doors slamming, it was clear we was being followed at this point an weirdly enough I had the feeling since going back in, an seeing used needles in this area it would not surprise me if someones living here so we left the quickest way possible. 

*Dont* go alone here, an please keep your wits about you if you are thinking of going, the floors are sketchy and just be on the safe side, I feel the need to say this, as it goes with any abandoned site really.

Some history below.

_The original workhouse complex and adjoining chapel were Grade II listed 20 odd years ago... _
(the workhouse certainly needs saving as I read somewhere not many exist anymore).

_The early Victorian building was designed by St Asaph architect John Welch and used as a workhouse for the poor of 14 parishes. It was built by Thomas Hughes of Liverpool and the contracter was Samuel Parry. There may have been alterations in 1869 and it was enlarged to the right in 1902. There were also some modern extensions during it's conversion to hospital use. It has the standard workhouse grid plan with separate courtyards for men and women and transverse and spinal ranges with a linking central octagon
The buildings are set in grounds of around 7.4 acres which have been allocated for housing development. It is thought up to 70 houses could be built on the site.

In 2006, Cilla Black (rip) visited Lluesty as part of a BBC Wales programme called Coming Home with Cilla Black. 

The building has a Classical front with coursed masonry, plinth and slate roofs. The main block is a three-storey, three-bay builing,advanced to the centre with a pediment. There are giant order pilasters, paired to the central bay, rising from the first floor sill band. There are small-pane sash windows including broad tripartite window to the second floor centre and round-headed windows to the first floor, as well as similar (round-headed) windows to the ground floor flanking the porch with a pedimented parapet. There are also two -storey, three-window wings set back, behind which the side elevations of the main block become rubble with similiar small-pane sash windows. At the right end of the building there is a two-storey, four-bay 1902 range with freestone dressings and a hipped roof. 
There are also three-storey main courtyard ranges and a four-storey central octagonal block which have sashes without glazing bars.The spinal range continues to the rear of the octagon. _























































































Hope you all enjoyed my report an it certainly makes a change to do a hospital


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Loving the photos you've caught it well.

Totally awesome


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice, you've captured the place well.


----------



## degenerate (Apr 8, 2016)

Quality stuff  I've always personally liked the look of this hospital more than the others.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 8, 2016)

What an eerie looking hospital. Fantastic photos mockingbird!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Quality stuff  I've always personally liked the look of this hospital more than the others.



Indeed something about the outside an inside that has a real darkened feel, the others hospitals/asylums have always been so so! cheers for the comment


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

Rubex said:


> What an eerie looking hospital. Fantastic photos mockingbird!



Why thank you Rubex  glad I have a fan aha, but yes the hospital has a real darker feel that it should, probably why I choose it as the others are so bleugh and as the saying goes "seen one asylum, seen them all in the UK"


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2016)

No mistaking that it was a workhorse, pigeons do do have a knack for scaring the crap out of folk, 
I enjoyed your report MB and you got a lovely set of pics, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

smiler said:


> No mistaking that it was a workhorse, pigeons do do have a knack for scaring the crap out of folk,
> I enjoyed your report MB and you got a lovely set of pics, Thanks



Thank you smiler! indeed pigeons are everywhere upstairs and they always bring that horrid smell...
Glad you liked it also, hope you like what else I got in store!


----------



## Luise (Apr 8, 2016)

Really enjoyed that, photos are fantastic. Looks a worthy place to visit too.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 8, 2016)

That's sport on mate. Nice write up and great photos. Nice to see something different as ive not seen pics from here before


----------



## tazong (Apr 8, 2016)

Really loved those photos bud - cracking - must say the write up was sensational and as entertaining as the photos.
Its always nice when warnings about certain places are passed on to fellow explorers.
So a big gold badge from tazzy for that one.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lavino (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice set I went here last summer still looks pretty much the time I thought the morgue was small for the size of the hospital did you go in the chapel building on the far side..


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 9, 2016)

Fantastic write up of such a creepy looking place mate. And the early morning visit adds too that! I love your style of pics and it really adds an extra something to this place. Almost looks like stills from a horror movie. Great work!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2016)

First class write up and photos.


----------



## 0xygen (Apr 11, 2016)

Love it! Really nice set of shots here. Just by looking at this place I think I would hesitate to explore it alone. Not many places really weird me out but this place seems to have some kind of atmosphere. That said, I'm game for most situations and given some of the fantastic buildings and the kitchen(?) where it looks like several violent murders took place, I'd love to give it a shot 

Thanks again

0xygen


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2016)

Lavino said:


> Nice set I went here last summer still looks pretty much the time I thought the morgue was small for the size of the hospital did you go in the chapel building on the far side..



Yeah i looked around the chapel more stripped than the hospital hence why no photos! not much has changed your right


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Fantastic write up of such a creepy looking place mate. And the early morning visit adds too that! I love your style of pics and it really adds an extra something to this place. Almost looks like stills from a horror movie. Great work!



Stills from a horror movie? awesome some of my photos have that effect to them, I much prefer older style photos than modern day editing/hdr so cheers for noticing my technique! means alot to know people like it


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 11, 2016)

0xygen said:


> Love it! Really nice set of shots here. Just by looking at this place I think I would hesitate to explore it alone. Not many places really weird me out but this place seems to have some kind of atmosphere. That said, I'm game for most situations and given some of the fantastic buildings and the kitchen(?) where it looks like several violent murders took place, I'd love to give it a shot
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 0xygen



Im usually not bothered by "people" living somewhere or anything, but the place has that vibe already before you even decide to go in, its a good explore an despite my warning im sure many people would be fine, but always good to give a heads up if a place is a little sketchy like I found this place. The kitchen area was my favourite bit the rest of the hospital is so so... but beats the others ive been to in wales! Cheers Oxygen!


----------



## BishBosh (Apr 11, 2016)

If you go again, give me a shout, would love to visit. Am looking to do my first exploration soon!


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks like a great explore, good job buddy


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2016)

BishBosh said:


> If you go again, give me a shout, would love to visit. Am looking to do my first exploration soon!



As much as I found certain parts so photogenic, I never return to a place sadly as next time it will no doubt be in a worst state, if your looking for a good start off explore I wouldnt suggest here alone, just a heads up! plenty local though that are worth looking in on


----------



## Colorado Brother (Apr 13, 2016)

wow, very scary


----------



## Potter (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks a great place. Very creepy. Nicely captured.
I've never seen doors above a morgue fridge before.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

Hospitals / Asylums and pubs are by far my fave explores - so I just loved this. You was right about the red paint adding to the place, your photos of that room was just superb. Had a door slamming & definite nearby footsteps incident in Talgarth earlier this year - so unnerving. Really enjoyed these - thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 26, 2016)

Potter said:


> Looks a great place. Very creepy. Nicely captured.
> I've never seen doors above a morgue fridge before.



Nor have I and I have no idea why they would have doors above a morgue fridge! :O anyone know?


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 26, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Hospitals / Asylums and pubs are by far my fave explores - so I just loved this. You was right about the red paint adding to the place, your photos of that room was just superb. Had a door slamming & definite nearby footsteps incident in Talgarth earlier this year - so unnerving. Really enjoyed these - thanks



Cheers vertigo red! I have done all the famous ones in wales minus denbigh as it never has really appealed, the red paint and that room in particular was what I wanted for my future book, so I made sure I did especially well inside that room, seriously dude go check this one out before its converted or worse!!!


----------

